# Food Safety News - 05/18/2022 Committee’s disinterest in food safety may be reason for delaying confirmation



## daveomak.fs (May 18, 2022)

Committee’s disinterest in food safety may be reason for delaying confirmation​By Dan Flynn on May 18, 2022 12:05 am
It’s been six months since the White House announced President Biden was appointing  Dr. Jose Emilio Esteban to serve as USDA’s Undersecretary for Food Safety, and nothing more has happened. By protocol, the undersecretary is the top food safety post in the federal government.  But that has not made any difference to the Senate Committee... Continue Reading


Concerns raised over peanut traces in food additive from India​By Joe Whitworth on May 18, 2022 12:04 am
Batches of a food additive from India have been found to contain undeclared peanut protein prompting authorities to warn of a serious risk to allergic consumers. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) and Food Standards Scotland (FSS) said some batches of soybean lecithin imported to the United Kingdom were found to contain undeclared peanut protein. Lecithin... Continue Reading


USDA gives grant to University of Georgia to study antimicrobial blue light tech​By News Desk on May 18, 2022 12:03 am
The U.SDA’s National Institute of Food and Agriculture has awarded researchers from the University of Georgia Center for Food Safety a three-year, $599,900 grant to begin a new study to investigate the effectiveness of antimicrobial blue light technology in reducing foodborne pathogens. Food manufacturers often use chemical sanitizers on food preparation surfaces to help control... Continue Reading


Study shows possible Listeriosis risk factors in China​By News Desk on May 18, 2022 12:02 am
Researchers have identified risky foods and habits for Listeria infection in China. A case-control study looked at the risk factors associated with food consumption and food-handling habits for sporadic listeriosis in Beijing. These things are largely unknown as no outbreaks have been identified in China, according to the study published in the journal Epidemiology and... Continue Reading


Heavy metals, pesticides, Salmonella spur FDA to crack down on some food imports​By News Desk on May 18, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


Raspberries recalled in Canada over norovirus concerns​By News Desk on May 17, 2022 01:42 pm
Mantab Inc. is recalling Below Zero brand whole, frozen raspberries because of possible norovirus contamination. The recalled product has been sold in Quebec, Saskatchewan and Ontario. Recalled product: Brand Name Product Name Size Code on Product UPC Below Zero Whole Raspberries IQF 1 kg Lot #: XT21253 PO #: M14475 BB: 2023-SE-09 0 69821 06020... Continue Reading


----------

